# Best Flea and Tick Shampoo



## madden (Jan 27, 2015)

What is a good flea and tick shampoo that does not contain lemongrass?


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Homemade solution of apple cider vinegar, distilled water, and castile soap. Do a google search to determine recommended ingredient ratios.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

For fleas we always recommend Dawn hand dishwashing soap (plain blue version). This actually doesn't dry out the skin of puppies and kittens (it's well known that it's used to wash the wildlife birds affected by oil spills with no problems) and works like a charm at killing fleas with no nasty side effects. Not sure about ticks though.


----------



## iprashant (Sep 4, 2015)

I found Beaphar Anti Itch Shampoo quite useful for my dogs.


----------

